# Replacing Thermostat In Water Heater?



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

We have a 2004 26RS that we bought used. On our second outing (last weekend) we suddenly had gallons of steaming water coming out of the bottom of the panel on the side and found that the pressure release valve had released after the heater had been on for about 2 hours. 
My assumption is that the release valve works fine and that the likely problem is the thermostat. 
Question is - how easy is it to replace the thermostat in the hotwater heater. I assume that this ought to be a "do it yourself" project but thought I would check before I jumped into it.

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Does it do it while running electric or propane or both?

Have you taken temperature readings with the heater on to see if the water temperature is steadily rising even after the manufacturers temperature threshold cutoff is reached...

Replacing a faulty cutoff safety value allot cheaper and easier then thermostat... just making sure that its the thermostate and not a faulty value itself


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I would follow the instructions for making the air gap inside the water heater. This will absorb the water expansion as it heats up.

This link on page two has the instructionsHot Water Heater Maintenance Instructions---click here

kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is another link on how to manually get your air pocket back.

Keystone - Plumbing Chapter

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Changing the thermostat takes about 5 minutes. It is 2 wires and some sticky foam tape. Below is a picture of an adjustable thermostat if you want to order one of those since you are thinking about changing it.










The Thermostat is located under the black foam tape in the picture below. It says TSTAT.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Saw this done on RV Today just a couple of weeks ago and it was fairly simple to do it your self. I know my water is HOT coming out of the fauct, but then again, It would extend the amount of warm water for a shower. On the show, they showed it as a safety issue for little kids, so it is a good mod.

Larry


----------

